# Truma boiler tripping out



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi

We just had our first weekend away in our 1997 B644 - fab  apart from the disapppointment we felt discovering the truma (blown air and hot water) system tripped out occasionally.  
At first we thought we had solved it when we discovered the vent in the wardrobe was blocked by clothing, but then it still happened in the night (thermostat set at 15 deg C). There doesn't seem to be any pattern to it either. We are also surprised at how warm the boiler cupboard gets and the wardrobe seems more like an airing cupboard!!
Can anyone advise?
Our thoughts are the gas regulator, another vent we don't know about being blocked?
Our boiler seems quite noisy? Hard to tell because no experience of others?

We will have to go back up to deepcar with it at the weekend......
  
Chris & Steve


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Chris & Steve,

Check that the pipe from the boiler to the outside vent is not partially blocked with insects, this could be one reason. The other is a gas problem, the boiler cuts out automatically if the gas pressure drops or from a lack of water. If it is noisy it could be from a build up of scale.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We have the same problem in our Nuevo ES. My other half says it's because the thermostat is in the wardrobe and when that gets warm, it trips out. Only thing to do if your thermostat is in a wardrobe is leave the door open. Just don't get out of bed in the middle of the night and walk into it!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Just a thought wolsrup, you said the air and water boiler, is it the same boiler for both (our old S660 had a water boiler and an air heater, separate units)?
If it is the same unit, have you ensured that there is no air trapped in the water side of the boiler? This could trip out the boiler control on an overheat. Try turning on the hot tap and letting the water flow out, noting if there is any spluttering (air). If there is then let the water flow until it flows without spluttering and then you should be OK..... This will only take you 10 minutes to do, so it is a quick check.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Ours started tripping out and it turned out to be the printed circuit board.


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

Which gas are you using Butane or Propane?

Butane will stop vaporising at low temperatures its better to use propane.


----------



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Propane is what we have - can't seem to get the gas regulator off either :? ; wanted to just try disconnecting everything and putting it back together (always works with my PC!) :wink:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi you are trying to undo the regulator correctly, in other words its the opposite direction to the normal way of loosening a nut.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Is the gas turned on fully at the bottle?


----------



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone - I will check all these when i get home!! :?


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

I have to agree with Keith the most likely problem is an air lock in the water line it will trip out everytime. Just bleed the system as keith says


----------

